# Western vs English



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I ride English, cos that's the way we ride over here in Ireland! :lol:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I ride both! No photos, I'm at work 
Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

cool cool you have a pretty horse my dad grew up there


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Thank you, it is a small world! Nothing like riding isn't it?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me, too, ride both. Well, Western and dressag, that is. One can learn a lot from each style of riding, and it makes your skill in the other style improve.


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

I know i love riding


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

No pics right now unfortunately, but I ride English. I love jumping and love close contact saddles, and though it's lots of work on positions, I love the challenge of achieving perfection. I used to ride Western and I enjoyed that too, but I switched over for jumping.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've done a bit of everything. Reining, dressage, hunters, eventing, working cows, Country English Pleasure, Western Pleasure, Gaited horses, barrel racing, trail riding....I've never done saddleseat, endurance, or driving, though.

My uncle and aunt have an Arabian ranch in Colorado, they do mostly reining (their horses are phenomenal) but also have a few Arabs that do Working Cow, Western Pleasure, Country English Pleasure, English Pleasure, and endurance.

Reining:









English Pleasure:









Dressage:









Gaited:









Hunters:


----------



## PoniBoy (Nov 21, 2010)

I ride western because well.. I ride western lol


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I ride english becuase I am more comfortable in english saddles, and I like the close contact you get, easy to move around and great for trail riding.
I always feel like I am going to fall out of a western saddle, becuase I feel like I am just sitting on a block of wood on my horse, and the horn gets in my way. . .
not too many good pics on my laptop
but heres one from my lesson with my horse Rem


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I ride Western because that is mostly what people in my neck of the woods do (North Dakota). I have done any and everything from horsemanship, halter, showmanship, competitive trail, reining, western pleasure, reining, barrels, poles, gaming, rodeo queening, and more. Can't say I've done them all well.... but I've done them!

And I had the opportunity to ride English with some really nice ladies on the weekend for a couple of years while I lived in Oregon. They did mostly dressage and cross country, which I never really did. We usually just went trail riding most of the time!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I ride western because Its really fun and I barrel race.

I have done some jumping lessons though and that is really fun too but never any shows.










Me doing flags before gymkhana started.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Western cuz that's what I learned as a kid and it's what I like best now.
I'm the one on the right(bay roan).


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

No pictures at the mo- ive lived in the UK all my life- so obviously I ride english! I've competed at Show Jumping and Endurance and tryed dressage, sidesaddle, drill, games, bareback...I want to try western, cross country, horseball, polo, polocrosse...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Western. Team roping, Barrel racing, everything that I come across doing on the ranch (cutting), bareback riding (cause I'm lazy), Bridless (cause I'm lazy), I'd like to do more, but I cant afford to drive several hours to do it. I've been looking for an english saddle, just to fool around with, buuut im having no luck.


----------



## cowgirls4 (May 25, 2011)

Both! Sometimes i ride western in an English saddle! Its quite fun, at first my horse was confused though!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Have ridden both. Last time I rode English was two years ago on borrowed tack. Prefer the endurance style based loosely on the McClellen. Sort of a Western without a horn and less skirt.
More comfortable for me and after the years spent doing long distance rides, 100+ miles, over several days I'ver realized that my horses prefered the (properly fitted) Western tree saddles for long rides. Probably because it displaces the rider's weight over a larger area.

Not good for jumping though. Although I've seen some of the plantation style saddles that looked like an interesting cross and could work well for a comfortable long ride and for jumping. Haven't tried one yet.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have ridden both however I prefer western as I barrel race and like speed events more then I enjoy jumping or dressage.


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

I ride english western bareback sidesaddle backwards . . . haha. But yea I don't really have a preference Jumping is my love but western is well western. You people understand haha.
Sorry no pics =( all my riding pics are on my moms computer


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I like both, was born and raised in the UK riding English, but always fancied Western, and eventually tried it and liked it and rode western for a while. 

Now I live in Canada and after having a couple of English style lessons I'm back riding mainly English.

Now I can't make up my mind which I prefer, but Mr G looks good and rides good in both disciplines


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I ride English. 
It's how I was taught and I dislike the speed in western. xD


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I ride English, dressage. I tried Western many times but I just find English suits me best. It's also very rare to see someone riding Western here.


----------

